
World's Toughest Test? The Master Sommelier Diploma Exam - georgecmu
http://www.forbes.com/sites/katiebell/2013/06/24/worlds-toughest-test-the-master-sommelier-diploma-exam/?google_editors_picks=true
======
georgecmu
_It’s not enough to know every wine region, village and district in the world,
candidates also need to know which years were better than others for each
region. The blind tasting of six wines requires not only identifying the grape
varietal, but the region it came from and the year it was made. That’s merely
scratching the testing surface though; during the service portion examinees
have to recall facts about sake, spirits, distilling methods, apertifs and of
course ideal food pairings._

